# Serotta Atlanta with Campy 8 speed



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I got this rig from the RBR classifieds and made a few changes. The first picture was taken when I first got it and the next three are as it is today. I think it turned out pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm quickly becoming a big fan of Serottas..They are extremely nice bikes....The white tape and saddle make a huge difference....wow that is pretty


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Rob

You have had a busy bike year......THIS MONTH!!!!!:thumbsup:

Hadnt noticed the before and after before-the After is how a classic Atlanta should look, well done. I would ask you what you paid, but based on your recent acquisitions, I figure the seller paid you to take it........


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Very proper bike, enjoy it!


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*nice...*

only the saddle, tires and pedals are not period correct.

also alloy campy cranks are a deal right now...

could i suggest a rolls, turbo or regal to top it off?

for tires, new conti grand prix (original, not the 3 or 4 thousands) or anything with blacktread/skinwall

as for pedals, look carbopro.

good on using the steel fork.

nice to see the quill stem, but a tig ritchey/nitto, tioga t-bone or itm eclypse would have been the serious stiff period choice.



please excuse my nitpicking and enjoy the ride...






handsomerob said:


> I got this rig from the RBR classifieds and made a few changes. The first picture was taken when I first got it and the next three are as it is today. I think it turned out pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

odeum said:


> only the saddle, tires and pedals are not period correct.
> 
> also alloy campy cranks are a deal right now...
> 
> ...


Hey, I asked for suggestions...so no worries. :thumbsup: 

My A$$ loves the Aliante, so period correct or not, it stays : 

As far as tires go, I don't like skinwall tires on anything UNLESS it has a honey/brown Brooks on it. The GP4000's have served me VERY well on my other rigs so, since it wasn't broke...

The 396's have been fantastic and I wouldn't replace them with CarboPros if someone gave them to me for free. If you get a chance to pick some up, I highly recommend it.

The stem is actually a 3T pantographed with SEROTTA. I really like the clean lines of the 3T. I also like the Nitto Pearl and Cinelli XA.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> I got this rig from the RBR classifieds and made a few changes. The first picture was taken when I first got it and the next three are as it is today. I think it turned out pretty nice. :thumbsup:


 Why Serotta Atlanta? Why not Serotta Niagra, or, Serotta Empire, or, Serotta Ithaca?
Calling Copyrighters WorldWide...


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*The Atlanta Olympics...*

The frame was introduced to the Serotta line around 1996.


----------



## stephenyi (Nov 5, 2007)

I just purchased a Serotta CSI in the same color. Where did you get the matching steel fork?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

stephenyi said:


> I just purchased a Serotta CSI in the same color. Where did you get the matching steel fork?


It came with the bike... if you are looking, post a WTB (Want to Buy) ad on the Serotta.com classifieds. Someone probably has one.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you should buy my Campy Atlantas Imagine a bike and Wheels havng the same name?? PM me if interested!


----------



## sacstateroad (Jun 2, 2006)

*fork*

I have an Atlanta and am wondering what carbon for was on your bike .


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

sacstateroad said:


> I have an Atlanta and am wondering what carbon for was on your bike .


According to Serotta catalogs, the Atlantas were spec'ed with a 43MM fork rake and steel forks were the standard fork for them. If you wanted to have a carbon fork, most any good carbon fork with a 1" steer tube and a 43 MM rake would work. The only thing that I'm not sure of is what fork span the frame was built for. You might e-mail Serotta for this information as a fork with a significant difference in span than specified will change the handling of your bike.


----------

